# Merry Christmas from Harleigh & Phoebe!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Aren't they too precious? (don't let them fool you.. they are devils! )









Getting Phoebe to actually stay was an issue 

















And... all pooped out from all the Christmas fun they had today! lol They are both crashed by the fireplace and can barely keep their eyes open!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw sweet  I'm convinced that calico cats are the naughtiest of them all, I should know, my family has 2, even at 14 the oldest still counter surfs at night.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aw how sweet, you can tell they're friends :smile:

I love the third picture with Phoebe's tongue sticking out!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Very cute! Merry Christmas!


----------

